# Little different drag car



## STLfirewood (Jun 21, 2011)

This is a friend of mines car. He is just getting use to it right now. The car has put out a little over 800hp on the dyno with no nitrous. Right now he's running around 600hp while he's getting use to the car.

YouTube - ‪4g63 rwd monza‬&rlm;



Scott


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 22, 2011)

My late brother bought a brand new 1978 Monza with a 305 and 4spd. You could suprise allott of people with that car. Pretty quick for factory stock, 30mph, oil on the road and a large tree did it in. What for engine is your buddy running sounds like a 4 banger in the vid but what do I know.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes it's a 4cyl. It's a 4G63 out of a Mitsu. You can build those engines suoper cheap. It has a $300 set of eagle rods and a factory crank. I think the pistions were around $400-500 also. The head is home ported also. It runs a glide for the tranny.

Scott


----------

